# Forum > News > Help & Support > Suggestions >  AME 2.0 Auto Media Embedding Mod + Addon

## Dragonshadow

*AME 2.0 -Auto Media Embedding for posts, blogs, visitor and group messsages*

AME 2.0 -Auto Media Embedding for posts, blogs, visitor and group messsages - vBulletin.org Forum

Allows user to simply 'paste' in a URL (i.e. a youtube link) without needing to know any special tags. However instead of displaying just the URL, it will show the media within the postis lightweight as it does all of her chores without the overhead of having 1 bbcode per pattern or trying to parse a post every single time it gets displayed with a bunch of patterns. AME radically reduces overhead and speeds up processing. The only time ame will kick in is after creating a new post or after editing an existing one (or if an ame tag is found)is extensible. She allows you to add, edit, delete, import and export patterns. That way you can decide which services to support, how they should look and then share them with others! At time of typing this, there are over 150 media sites that have been contributed by vBulletin.org memberscan extract the title (requires your server to allow url wrappers with fetch_contents)can extract embed code from sites whose URLs do not contain sufficient information to embed the videocan rebuild your old posts to convert your 'other' mediaish tags into URL tags.can rebuild your old posts, blogs, comments, visitor and social group messages to convert URL tags into ame tags where neededcan convert her codes BACK to url codes so you're not stuffed with a bunch of dead tags if you uninstall!won't uglify your site by having videos appear in quotes, php, code or html blocks (blech!)can be globally disabledcan be excluded from forumscan exclude usergroupscan be toggled on/off per post, blog, comment, visitor and social group message
would cook dinner for you if she had armscan wrap the output in a 'container' with original URLhas a super comprehensive admincp help system. Yes, I actually took the bloody time to add all the info you need into vB's admincp help system. If you ask a silly question in this thread that is addressed in the help system, you will be taunted.is fully phrasedhas hooks around integral operations so you can extend itSupports embedding in vbBlog, Visitor Messages and Social Groups.Can be disabled in one or more of the following sections: Posts, vbBlog, Visitor Messages and/or Social Groups

*Which sites are supported?*

At time of counting this, there are about 170 sites supported. But I have only included a few common standards as default (yahoo, youtube, myspace, google and Amazon). Why only these? AME was designed with its own import and export system that enables users to create or modify definitions and share them with the community. This keeps the system lightweight, customisable and saves us all from having to upgrade every time a media site changes their URL structure or if I add another site.

Check out the 'add ons' section of this post below to see availible add-ons.

*Installation/Upgrade*

Upload the contents of the forums folder into your forums directory and import the product-ame.xml file into your product manager (if upgrading, choose 'yes' to overwrite previous installation).
After installation, make sure that the system is on (admincp->AME CP->Settings)
Then you may want to try to rebuild old URLs via the tools option.
Big thanks goes out to all those in the community that have supported this mod. Especially Digital Jedi Who has created about 155 definitions for this system alone!

*Addons*

DJ's AME (Auto Media Embedding) XML Media Definitions (Third Time's the Charm) - vBulletin.org Forum

*Example*




---

*DJ's AME (Auto Media Embedding) XML Media Definitions (Third Time's the Charm) Addon for /\* 

DJ's AME (Auto Media Embedding) XML Media Definitions (Third Time's the Charm) - vBulletin.org Forum

Here's a complete list of Media Definitions, alphabetized and sorted by category. Please read any notations I've made for a particular definition here, since I can't include them in the XMLs.

*MEDIA DEFINITIONS*

*Games*
Embed Games
GamesOpoly
Nonoba

*Music*
BooMP3
Deezer
GoEar
Imeem (Music)
Imeem (Playlists)
Project Playlist

*Other*
Amazon (aStore) (Safe to use with Thumbnails or Links turned on, but not both)
Amazon (Links) (Either use Links or Thumbnails. But don't have them turned on at the same time!)
Amazon (Thumbnails) (Either use Links or Thumbnails. But don't have them turned on at the same time!)
CafePress (Thumbnails)
eBaum's World (Audio)
Flickr Slideshows (Photostreams)
Flickr Slideshows (Sets)
ImageShack (Slideshows)
Lively
RockYou
Slide (SlideShows)
SlideShare
zSHARE (Links) (For zSHARE to work properly, you must download the images provided at the end of this list*)


*Video*
5min Life Videopedia
Adult Swim
AOL Music
Atom Films
Bebo (Does not embed most recent KateModern videos.)
Blip
Break
BrightCove
Carpix
CBS Sports
Clarin
Clipfish
ClipShack
ClipShare Demo
CNN
College Humor
Comedy Central
Crackle
Crave Online
Current
Cut Frame TV
Daily HaHa
Daily Motion
Daily Motion (Playlists)
Dark Orange
DivShare
Dorks
EA Sports World
eBaum's World (Videos)
eSnips (Videos)
ESPN
File Front
FileCabi
Flektor
Flickr (Videos)
Flowrestling
Funny Or Die
G4TV
Game Trailers
Game Trailers (User Movies)
GameSpot
GameVideos
Globo
God Tube
Google Video
Grapheine`s BombayTV
Guba
Guitar-Tube
H3Press
Hulu
i-CAUGHT
ImageShack (Videos)
Imeem (Video)
IGN
Izlesene
Izleturk
JibJab (Jokes)
JibJab (Originals)
JibJab (Sendables Revceived)
JibJab (Sendables)
Jokeroo
Joe Cartoon (Cartoons)
Joe Cartoon (Videos)
Jumpcut
KillSomeTime
Koreus
Layartancap
Leet Tube
Libero
Live Video
LiveLeak
Long Island Online 
Magnify 
MegaVideo
Meta Cafe
MLG: The Game Room
MSNBC
MTV
MySpace
MyVideo.Co.Za
MyVideo.De
Newsclipper
PC Planets
PC Planets (MetaCafe Videos)
PC Planets (YouTube Videos)
Photobucket (Videos)
Photosynth
PHPmotion
Poker Tube
Porkolt
Pure Pwnage (Only the Revver hosted videos will embed. The Blip.com videos won't embed at the moment.)
Putfile
Rediff
Revision3
Revver
Sclipo
Sevenload (Shows/Sendungen)
Sevenload (Videos)
Sharkle
Spike
Spiked Humor
StreetFire
The Escapist
The Onion
TinyPic (Videos)
Tu
Tudou
UOL Carros
UOL Cinema
UOL Crianças
UOL Diversão e Arte
UOL Economia
UOL Eleições
UOL Esporte
UOL Estilo
UOL Mais
UOL Música
UOL Notícias
UOL Olimpíadas
UOL Tecnologia
UOL Videolog
Veoh
Viddler
Video Tube
VideoJug
Vidiac
vidiLife
Vimeo
VistaKU
Vreel
WeGame
World Star Hip-Hop
Yahoo!
Yatahonga
YouTube
YouTube (Playlists)
YouKu
YouKu (Playlists)
ZippyVideos (Zippy Player Only)

*Local Hosted Videos* 
For videos uploaded to your site, you need these Media Definitions. These XML files need to be edited, either in the AME CP or in an HTML Editor. Look for YOUR_SITE_NAME_HERE and change it to the domain name of your site. Do not include .com, .net, .de, .co.uk or anything like that. So, for example, if your site is http://www.cogonline.net, then you'd change YOUR_SITE_NAME_HERE to cogonline. This DOES NOT embed attachments.

DIVX (.DIVX Extentions)
MP3 (.MP3 Extentions)
QuickTime (.MOV Extentions)
RealMedia (.RM & .RAM Extentions)
Flash (.SWF Extentions)
Windows Media Videos (.WMV Extention)

*DOWLOAD AND INSTALLATION*
There are three files available. There's a Master XML file if you want to start fresh with the complete set of definitions, and a ZIP file with each one seperated. Remember that AME Definitions do not overwrite. You have to delete/disable your old definitions or they could possibly conflict.

Also, I put the Media Definitions for Local Hosted videos in a seperate XML. They are not in the master XML or in the main zip.

Definitions are installed by importing them through your AME CP in your Admin CP. YOU DO NOT IMPORT THEM THROUGH YOUR PRODUCT MANAGER.

Remember to Click Install so you can be informed via email when a new files is added or updated!! I've got more in the works! THANKS everyone!

---------------------------------

Do I have to say geif? This would be awesome. Last time I suggested it to HeRog it wasn't updated to vB 3.7.x...

Now it is.

----------


## Nikentic

This would rock!

----------


## Dragonshadow

And to prevent abuse, admins can make it where certain usergroups can't use the auto-embedding... Say leechers.

----------


## Ket

we'll look into this, we currently have AME 1.02 running on the site now.

----------


## Dragonshadow

Holy crap 1.02?

Thats really old!

D:

----------


## Ket

hey old school is how we roll!  :Smile:

----------

